
Find Email Addresses in Seconds - kesara9
https://mailshunt.com
======
zzo38computer
I entered an invalid address on my own server into the verifier form and
received:

    
    
      deliverable: Yes
      valid format: Yes
      disposable: No
      server status: Yes
      role: Yes
      free: No
      email user: nobody
      email domain: zzo38computer.org
    

I don't know what all of that means, but the address is not valid and you
cannot send messages to it.

------
ColinWright
An interesting result when you put in mailshunt.com

